# At the auction



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It looks like garbage to me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Why.. :blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Why.. :blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::laughing:


Because buying garbage is fun, apparently. :blink::blink:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Just come dig through my dumpster, you can have **** like that for free.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol. Only 50 cents. I like the old exit sign. And the other thing came with it. I want to know what it is, the front says something about an audible alarm

Sent from my tracfone prepaid phone.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Put a male cap on the end and plug it in.. don't forget PPE.. 

Anything with a toggle switch and indicator light has to do something important..

Don't forget to post pics of the results..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I can't talk chit: When I still had a landline one of my handsets was in a spare fireman's phone box that I got off a job. It's a sickness.

-John


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Also got a 12 awg 100 foot extension cord. Just needs a cord cap. Has no ground pin....

Sent from my tracfone prepaid phone.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Just opened up the black alarm box thingy...

Sent from my tracfone prepaid phone.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> Just opened up the black alarm box thingy....


Huh, Wallace and Tirenan. I wonder if that's the same Wallace and Tirenan that is now owned by Siemens Water Technologies. That heap certainly looks like it could have come off a chlorination rig or out of a treatment plant.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If it's Wallace and Tiernan, it's probably the alarm box for a chlorine gas detector. May have come from a swimming pool mechanical room.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds neat. What can I do with it? Lol. It actually is quite odd. On the cord that was connected to it there was black green and white. They were all used as conductors. No ground. How would this have been wired?

Sent from my tracfone prepaid phone.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

scrap the metal and copper you'll get more than 50 cents :thumbup:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

We have this annual bike ride around the state and they pick over night towns, we were one a couple of years ago. To coordinate this nightmare we have weekly meetings about different things and me and my old boss were handling the electrical needs for the campers and venders. He had something like that and he would sit in the corner, plug it in and ring the damn thing when everyone got to yelling lol.:thumbup:


----------



## catfishjack (Sep 4, 2011)

ragbrai....what a nightmare. they ended it here (dubuque) last year. what a mess


----------

